# Should I make things up?



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Every week my therapist wants me to keep note of different things I have done, and to write how I felt and try to do some thought challenges and so on.

The thing is its nearly been two weeks since I have seen her and I am due to see her on Wednesday, but I have had nothing to write about. I feel like I have done nothing special these past two weeks. I have been feeling really low and havent felt up to anything. Every thing I have done are things that I have written about before and I feel like I havent got anywhere. What I write about I bring to my therapist and thats pretty much the bases of our sessions, its really all we talk about so now I dont know what to do.

Do you think I should just make up some things, I have done this before but it feels pointless. Or should I be honest, I think I would find this really hard to do and I am getting anxious just thinking about it now lol, what do you guys recommend? Thanks for reading


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't make stuff up. That wouldn't get you anywhere either, would it?

Instead, keep a complete record of one day - tomorrow. Set the alarm on your mobile so that it goes off every hour. Write down what you do every time and how you feel.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh dear. No, do not make things up for your therapist. That defeats the purpose of therapy in the first place.



Wanna be drama queen said:


> The thing is its nearly been two weeks since I have seen her and I am due to see her on Wednesday, but I have had nothing to write about. I feel like I have done nothing special these past two weeks. I have been feeling really low and havent felt up to anything. Every thing I have done are things that I have written about before and I feel like I havent got anywhere.


This is what you tell her


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I second what Just Lurking said. You could almost read what you wrote here to your therapist.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys I guess you are right I know I should tell her the truth I just feel like a bit of a failure really lol, oh well Ill see how it goes


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

DragonFlight777 said:


> So, how was it?


It went really well thankyou  I managed to remember a few small things I had done and then I was completely honest and told her that I had been feeling really down the past two weeks so were going to start working on my depression as well as my anxiety, I am definitely glad I didnt make anything up

Thanks for asking


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

No don't do that.

I'm speaking from my own experience.
The whole point of Therapy is being honest. You would just be lying to yourself and your counsellor, and you will feel pretty crap afterwards.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't make anything up because then they won't be able to help you. Maybe you guys can work on giving you something to do during the week.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

No way, you don't need to make things up. 
Remember, he's your therapyst, he's not there to judge you even if you refuse to make your homework he asked for.

if you didn't do it, it was for some reason that should not be masked.
If he's a good therapyst, he won't get mad at you or sad. He has to help you understand the reason behind it.
He knows it's not personal, don't worry.

Once I told mine "I tend to forget everything when I come out from each session.. isn't that weird?"... 
Her answer "See, you throw me away to the trash bin like that!" (laughing)
Me: "No, I don't!! Well... I'm sorry... I don't mean it"
Her: "Tell me about it."

See, it's just another way to keep going a session and clear things out from your personality.


----------

